# Golden's Dyno Viewer?



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Can anyone tell me where I can download a copy of Mike Golden's Dyno Viewer and a little guide on how to properly use it to gear a motor based on a known good motor and gear ratio? I'm using a Turbo Dyno BTW.

Thanks, Greg :thumbsup:


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I've got to dig it up... I'm all but certian that where I used to keep it is not where it is now... 

Perhaps someone else has a copy of it they could send you, but I was pretty much the keeper of it, so if no one else comes up with a copy, you'll have to wait for me to find my copy(s)... 

(I moved my web pages from one provider to anohter, and I think I misplaced the DynoViewer along the way)


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I should have also mentioned that I'm pretty busy right now, and I'm not sure when I'll be able to dig around enough to find a copy myself.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Thanks Dyno, but hang on for a couple days as rctazmanmc has offered to send me a copy through e-mail. If it doesn't pan out for some reason I will contact you.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Viewer coming shortly after yahoo lets me send it.

mike


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I have never seen this dyno viewer, could it be posted somewhere, or sent to me??
Thanks
Don


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

To whomever wants the viewer - pm me and I will send it to you when I get a chance.

mc


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Thanks for a copy of the Program!! I appreciate it very much! :thumbsup: I just need to figure out just how to choose the proper gearing based on a known good setup. I have an idea but I do not know what the "Perfect Torque" option actually does? 

Often the recommeded gear ratio based on a specific amp load is different from the one the Perfect Torque option gives you. They are close but which one is right? Any ideas Mike or Glenn (Dyno)?

Thanks, Greg :devil:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I got a copy of the dyno viewer, but am not sure how to transfer the data from my facts dyno to the program. Can someone help??
Don


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

If somone can send me a copy... I can put it back up on a web site... I just don't know
where my copy(s) are at the moment.

send to iggy (at) merit.edu


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Glenn, I sent you a copy of the Dyno Viewer and a Spreadsheet done by Pat Collins years ago that takes the limited CE Turbo Dyno data points and predicts a power curve graph for you to look at in case you never saw this one before.

Greg


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Don, I never tried Fantom data on the Dyno Viewer but it looks like you need to first access the motor run data from within the Fantom program and copy it to the Windows clipboard, then go to the Motor 1 tab in the Dyno Viewer and select one of the options titled "Pase Fantom Data". Then I would guess it would import the Fantom data from the Windows clipboard into the Dyno Viewer. 

Sorry I can't help more as I have only tried loading in CE Turbo Dyno data so I am not much help on the subject. :freak:

Greg


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

DynoMoHum said:


> If somone can send me a copy... I can put it back up on a web site... I just don't know
> where my copy(s) are at the moment.
> 
> send to iggy (at) merit.edu


 I tried but that e-mail address sent it back with the following message>>>


> BANNED CONTENTS ALERT
> 
> Our content checker found
> banned name: multipart/mixed | application/octet-stream,.zip,dynoviewer.ZIP | .exe,setup.exe


 I guess it doesn't like .exe files 

Greg


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I sent it as a zip, and it was rejected also....
Don


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Easy said:


> I sent it as a zip, and it was rejected also....
> Don


 I also sent the Dyno Viewer as a zip file but I guess the server saw a .exe file within the zip file. 

Hmmm.............. maybe I can change the .exe extension to something else and send it again. Then Glenn could just change the exension back to a .exe before installing the Viewer on his PC.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

if you want.... i can host it for ya....
send it to [email protected] and i'll get it up on the web 4 ya..

-Tone


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

try sending it to dyno 'at' dynomohum.com

Hosting it's not a problem... it's just getting a copy... 

I didn't realize our sytems group was/is blocking emails, I'll have to talk to them about this.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Done! I sent a copy to eviltone also!

Greg


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

*linkage*

a spreadsheet from Pat Collins that is used with the CE Turbo Dyno data to show a power curve for a motor (like a Robitronic does) with only the 6 limited steps of the CE. It is interesting but it does not take into account torque after gearing is applied so I never really used it much. 

http://eviltone.net/goldendyno/motor_dyno_sheets.xls

Mike Golden's Dyno Viewer used to compare 2 motors and the effect gearing has on their torque to the wheels using Dyno data from a Fantom, Robitronics, or CE Turbo Dyno
http://eviltone.net/goldendyno/dynoviewer.ZIP


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah thanks for sending a copy... I got it from both Don and Greg...

I also put it up on a web page...

http://www.dynomohum.com/zips/dynoviewer.zip


----------

